# 2011 GMC/CHEVY HD's... really worth it versus a '10?



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Need input guys- is the extra 800LBS additional FGAWR really worth it for a Gas truck? There are some pretty wicked good deals on '10's right now, is waiting and paying for the '11 really going to be worth it on a truck equipped with the gas engine?

I also found out that the '11's with the gas engine is a 5,400GAWR, not the 6,000 they promised! The front end is still weaker than ford... grrrrr


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

mkwl;1024439 said:


> Need input guys- is the extra 800LBS additional FGAWR really worth it for a Gas truck? There are some pretty wicked good deals on '10's right now, is waiting and paying for the '11 really going to be worth it on a truck equipped with the gas engine?


Nope!! Grab the 10 and just get the heavier torsion bars from the '11 trucks. Sure there are alot of other differences, but that bigger price tag is a biggie!!! Plus you could get one heck of a deal on a '10 once the '11s start showing their face on the lots


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

mkwl;1024439 said:


> The front end is still weaker than ford... grrrrr


I don't know why people keep saying this. The front end is not weaker than the junk out dated ford straight axle. The chevy front axle is more than strong enough wesport


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

mossman did you really just invite the ford guys back


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

albhb3;1024540 said:


> mossman did you really just invite the ford guys back


Sorry, I just get tired of hearing it


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Straight axle outdated? I'll take a straight axle over IFS chicken bone axles anyday.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

dude you drive a dodge go back to your corner


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

Alot of people have this IFS phobia. GM is the only one that knows how to build them correctly.For the hundreds of thousands of miles I've put on since I bought my 1988, all of them with snowplows, I've NEVER had a problem.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

SawHoss;1024614 said:


> Alot of people have this IFS phobia. GM is the only one that knows how to build them correctly.For the hundreds of thousands of miles I've put on since I bought my 1988, all of them with snowplows, I've NEVER had a problem.


I was just busting balls since it was said the Ford guys would come back.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

albhb3;1024588 said:


> dude you drive a dodge go back to your corner


No sig? What do you drive?


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

Well lets do simple math for you is that Ok I called out the ford guys so thats off the list called out the dodge guy so thats off the list sure is hell wouldnt drive a turdola so lets see is it clear yet dont go away mad just go away


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

albhb3;1024623 said:


> Well lets do simple math for you is that Ok I called out the ford guys so thats off the list called out the dodge guy so thats off the list sure is hell wouldnt drive a turdola so lets see is it clear yet dont go away mad just go away


Oh you're another annoying teenager on where who wants to have a GM truck. I got it now.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

albhb3;1024623 said:


> Well lets do simple math for you is that Ok I called out the ford guys so thats off the list called out the dodge guy so thats off the list sure is hell wouldnt drive a turdola so lets see is it clear yet dont go away mad just go away


I have three words for you, punctuation, punctuation, punctuation .


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I guess I didn't make it clear enough that I was just joking around and I made some kid mad. I guess daddy owns a GM and it hurt his feelings.

The front ends of GMs are just fine and yes they can last a long time. I had a Chevy for a month and I didn't like how the steering was so loose.


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

You can't fix stupid!


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1024444 said:


> Nope!! Grab the 10 and just get the heavier torsion bars from the '11 trucks. Sure there are alot of other differences, but that bigger price tag is a biggie!!! Plus you could get one heck of a deal on a '10 once the '11s start showing their face on the lots


If the 11 frames are redesigned, wouldn't the torsion bars be different and therefore not fit the 10s? just a thought. also, the GM gas trucks now w/ 4800 lbs can carry the heavy plows, so what's the need for the 6k front on a 6.0? the heavy upgrade is mainly for the duramax plus plow combo I think.

So, basicallly the 09s and 10s should be available for insanely good deals


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes I would say the 2010 I would have to imagine they will slash prices a good deal to make way for the upgraded suspension. Most of us have found out one way or another it seems as there is always some kind of first year problem. I would say how many different ways can you make a torsion bar, Im no engineer but I wouldnt think many. One thing is for sure that I think everyone is wondering how well it will hold up. We may have to wait 2-3 years before we really see what problems there are.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

mossman381;1024529 said:


> I don't know why people keep saying this. The front end is not weaker than the junk out dated ford straight axle. The chevy front axle is more than strong enough wesport


Let me re-phrase that statement- "in terms of weight rating is is weaker"- ford rates theirs at 6,000, the current GM's are at 4,800 and the '11's will be at 5,400.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

So then the general consensus seems to be to jump on a '10 once the '11's come out- as the gasser will be fine with the lighter front end? Warranty is the same, right?

Any powertrain improvements with the gasser (to the trans, t-case, rear-end)?


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

albhb3;1024729 said:


> Yes I would say the 2010 I would have to imagine they will slash prices a good deal to make way for the upgraded suspension. Most of us have found out one way or another it seems as there is always some kind of first year problem. I would say how many different ways can you make a torsion bar, Im no engineer but I wouldnt think many. One thing is for sure that I think everyone is wondering how well it will hold up. We may have to wait 2-3 years before we really see what problems there are.


I was just thinking that the new torsion bars might be longer or thicker or something, and not match up to the current trucks. Heck, I read that they even changed the bolt pattern for 2011. So forget about keeping old wheels for wintertime with a new model:realmad:


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

cubanb343;1024829 said:


> I was just thinking that the new torsion bars might be longer or thicker or something, and not match up to the current trucks. Heck, I read that they even changed the bolt pattern for 2011. So forget about keeping old wheels for wintertime with a new model:realmad:


I'd have to agree with you- apparantly the chassis is totally different, so they'd probably be different.

I''ve got my eyes peeled for a 3500HD SRW in bright red....


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i think the biggest appeal would be the 6400 some lbs of payload available with the gasser, thats more than the current f450!

the one reason im not a big fan of the ifs is they tend to get sloppier faster. and before you jump on me, check the sig. do torsion bars retain their rigidity better than coil springs over time?

oops, forgot i changed my sig, but i have 98 chevy dump blizzard 810, 02 chev 2500hd 9.2 boss v, 09 f350 9.2 vxt


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Does anybody know what gas motors they will have for the 2011? HP ratings for the gas motors?


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

I think everyone is still wondering its kinda gettin old waiting however


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

GM has a 6.2 gas that would fit really good in a 2500


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2010/0...power-figures-for-2011-duramax-v8-diesel.html


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

William B.;1024946 said:


> http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2010/0...power-figures-for-2011-duramax-v8-diesel.html


So does this now mean when someone says "yeah it's a hemi" we can apologize...


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

mossman381;1024935 said:


> GM has a 6.2 gas that would fit really good in a 2500


the 6.2's are beasts in the escalades and such likes


----------



## EXTREMEV (Feb 2, 2010)

mossman381;1024529 said:


> I don't know why people keep saying this. The front end is not weaker than the junk out dated ford straight axle. The chevy front axle is more than strong enough wesport


I bet my 08 f-250 with the 6.4L carries my 9.5 extreme v better than your truck with that little thing u call a plow. :laughing:


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Ordered two '10s - the '11s will be nice, but it was the last chance to get a solid work truck at the decent price. 5-6K jump in price for the same truck as an '11. These are 3500 SRW std. cab, 8' box 4x4 gassers.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

so i guess power numbers have finally been officially released?

few big things to take from this chart:
Ford will now have the most powerful gas motor on the market...Finally!!
The new 6.7L PSD has really lowered the max hp and tq delivery in rpms
765lb ft of tq from the new DMAX sounds awesome! tuner? what tuner...lol
ford still bests the chevy with payload numbers and towing numbers
Chevy really stepped up their game with the new gross ratings


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

So GM has a 6.2 gas that will easily put out 400hp and bolt right in and they didn't put it in the new truck  I really don't understand what gm is thinking some of the time. I bet the 2012 trucks will get the 6.2. They have to leave room for improvement on new models. Just like the duramax will probably go over 400hp in the 2012


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

GMC Driver;1025097 said:


> Ordered two '10s - the '11s will be nice, but it was the last chance to get a solid work truck at the decent price. 5-6K jump in price for the same truck as an '11. These are 3500 SRW std. cab, 8' box 4x4 gassers.


Who did you hear this drastic price jump from? The dealers around me didn't have any idea when the '11's would be available, not have any info about them (go figure)... gotta love it when I AM educating the dealer :laughing: .


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

probably, or is it just like how they put derated diesels in the med duty chassis to increase reliability?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

mossman381;1025161 said:


> So GM has a 6.2 gas that will easily put out 400hp and bolt right in and they didn't put it in the new truck  I really don't understand what gm is thinking some of the time. I bet the 2012 trucks will get the 6.2. They have to leave room for improvement on new models. Just like the duramax will probably go over 400hp in the 2012


6.2 is an aluminum block/head motor, which appartently is not favorable for work like a cast iron block/aluminum head. Notice, even Ford's new 6.2 is cast/alum.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Newdude;1025371 said:


> 6.2 is an aluminum block/head motor, which appartently is not favorable for work like a cast iron block/aluminum head. Notice, even Ford's new 6.2 is cast/alum.


Chevy is putting a few 6.2 engines in some of the crew cab 1500's. Maybe they are testing it???


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

mossman381;1025374 said:


> Chevy is putting a few 6.2 engines in some of the crew cab 1500's. Maybe they are testing it???


6.2 has been an option since...last june or july around there.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

mkwl;1024794 said:


> Let me re-phrase that statement- "in terms of weight rating is is weaker"- ford rates theirs at 6,000, the current GM's are at 4,800 and the '11's will be at 5,400.


Ford has lower FGAWR for their gas trucks, so having a lower one on a gasser (5400) is no problem. What I dont see is where you got that number from...no FAWR # has been released for gas trucks, but 6k is the only number released at the moment. Also, the 6000 t-bars will probably be swappable.



mkwl;1024798 said:


> So then the general consensus seems to be to jump on a '10 once the '11's come out- as the gasser will be fine with the lighter front end? Warranty is the same, right?
> 
> Any powertrain improvements with the gasser (to the trans, t-case, rear-end)?


Not sure. Warranty is the same, as for drivetrain, the 6.0 is getting a new camshaft for better numbers. The 6L90 gets four attachment bosses to the transfer case adapter (4WD models) for increased strength and smoother, quieter performance, Increasing the cross section size of the transfer case adapter for greater strength, a new, stronger output shaft and a new heat shield and vent hose.



GMC Driver;1025097 said:


> Ordered two '10s - the '11s will be nice, but it was the last chance to get a solid work truck at the decent price. 5-6K jump in price for the same truck as an '11. These are 3500 SRW std. cab, 8' box 4x4 gassers.


5-6k price jump? I can only see that if you compare base price of 2011's to the discounted 2010's that will be available. I would guess standard MSRP wont change much.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Newdude;1025427 said:


> 6.2 has been an option since...last june or july around there.


Can you only get the 6.2 in the crewcab? I tried building a reg cab short box on gm's website and the 6.2 was not an option.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

MSRP won't change much but the 11's won't have any incentive's and the finance rate will be higher most likely. If you have to have the latest greatest truck and have enough money buy the 11 if not buy the 10. The 11 won't make you anymore money.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

mossman381;1025446 said:


> Can you only get the 6.2 in the crewcab? I tried building a reg cab short box on gm's website and the 6.2 was not an option.


Recieved this from "chat with a rep" on chevy.com and on this page under standard and optional equipment, mechanical: http://media.gm.com/media/us/en/vehicles/chevrolet/silverado/2010.brand_gm.tab3.html



> The following engine is available on the Regular, extended Crew cab for *LT* trim level, and the *LTZ* trim level with the Extended and Crew cab model: L9H, Engine, Vortec 6.2L Variable Valve Timing V8 SFI E85-compatible, FlexFuel, capable of running on unleaded or up to 85% ethanol (403 hp [300.5 kW] @ 5700 rpm, 417 lb-ft of torque [565.4 N-m] @ 4300 rpm)
> 1 - Requires C*10753 or C*10543 models. Requires (NHT) Max Trailering Pack, (Z71) Off-Road Suspension Package or (Z60) High-Performance Package. Not available with (Z85) Handling/Trailering Suspension Package unless (NHT) Max Trailering Pack is ordered.


*Also, gmc.com has a build and price up for the 2011 trucks. HOWEVER, prices are not available...but it sure is nice to see plow prep on a cclb dmax. *

Another interesting thing...they actually mention the t-bar adjusting bolts and how the front end can be leveled for decreased tire wear and better alignment.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Newdude;1025452 said:


> Recieved this from "chat with a rep" on chevy.com and on this page under standard and optional equipment, mechanical:


Cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Newdude;1025452 said:


> Recieved this from "chat with a rep" on chevy.com and on this page under standard and optional equipment, mechanical: http://media.gm.com/media/us/en/vehicles/chevrolet/silverado/2010.brand_gm.tab3.html


Some of that info is wrong. You can not get the 6.2 in a reg cab truck. Has to be extended or crew cab.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

mkwl;1025248 said:


> Who did you hear this drastic price jump from?





Newdude;1025429 said:


> 5-6k price jump? I can only see that if you compare base price of 2011's to the discounted 2010's that will be available. I would guess standard MSRP wont change much.





JD Dave;1025447 said:


> MSRP won't change much but the 11's won't have any incentive's and the finance rate will be higher most likely.


Maybe I should have been more specific:

MSRPs are expected to rise 5% across the board (this is not out of line with other new model introductions), although as already stated - no firm numbers yet.

The change comes in the discounts available. Currently we qualify for approximately 18% in discounts due to loyalty bonuses, fleet ownership, and trade memberships. It is the understanding that these programs will be trimmed or eliminated entirely with the introduction of the 2011 models. That is why we decided to get the '10 models while the programs were still available.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

ProTouchGrounds;1025099 said:


> so i guess power numbers have finally been officially released?
> 
> few big things to take from this chart:
> Ford will now have the most powerful gas motor on the market...Finally!!
> ...


The 24K is on the F-450 and its 21,600lbs for the F-350. So thats only 1,600lbs more than GM. But chevy is already working on bumping those ratings...wesport


----------



## XLC93 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank god someone else has the same question i do! Ive been debating on weather to get the 11' or 10'. The 11's look a lot better, they re did the front bumper to reseble the 1500's. Anywho, im kinda waiting for them to hit the lots hoping i can get one hell of a deal on a 10'! 

P.S. I believe the 6,000 fgawr is for the 3500HD..


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I've called my local dealers (both at School and Home) to see if they could get me a price on a '10 with the 6.0L RC/LB 4x4 3500HD LT SRW... in Victory Red... so far... nada- they say they can't be found... WTF?


----------



## XLC93 (Oct 13, 2009)

They have those all over the place around here. Im going to the dealer today, ill see what they got to give you a ball park


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The reason they aren't popping the 6.2 in is probably a marketing ploy or for using up the remaining production of 6.0's. Or they are still making whatever changes they want done to it and getting ready for production.

Probably the same as Dodge not releasing the 6.4 HEMI in the redesigned HD Trucks right off the bat.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey guys wont the value of all trucks before the new frame fall anyone want to guess how much just. Im looking to upgrade soon to a LBZ from 07


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

i am waiting for the day they bring the str8 axle back when that day comes i am buying one that day 


Banksy;1024583 said:


> Straight axle outdated? I'll take a straight axle over IFS chicken bone axles anyday.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

mkwl;1029362 said:


> I've called my local dealers (both at School and Home) to see if they could get me a price on a '10 with the 6.0L RC/LB 4x4 3500HD LT SRW... in Victory Red... so far... nada- they say they can't be found... WTF?


Dealer I work at had a 2500hd in the combo you want. The plows they get are their lot trucks untill sold. The first one sold 3 weeks after we got it. The other store they own sold theirs during a major storm. Right now, we have a 2010 3500hd LT with Z71 and an 8ft western. If I am not mistaken, they are always ready for sale. If it is up, I could get a price, but the only thing, its white.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Newdude;1029494 said:


> Dealer I work at had a 2500hd in the combo you want. The plows they get are their lot trucks untill sold. The first one sold 3 weeks after we got it. The other store they own sold theirs during a major storm. Right now, we have a 2010 3500hd LT with Z71 and an 8ft western. If I am not mistaken, they are always ready for sale. If it is up, I could get a price, but the only thing, its white.


Just out of curiosity- how much do they want for the 3500HD?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

mkwl;1029516 said:


> Just out of curiosity- how much do they want for the 3500HD?


I believe when the other store got it back in dec/jan, it was $36,800. I think the site has it has "contact us" at the moment for msrp, so I will try to get a price tomorrow if I go down there.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry for the terrible pic. Talked to a salesman, he said that it will go likely for MSRP, as demand for trucks just like that, new or used, are in high demand (atleast where I work). He has been getting phone calls for low mile trucks like your current one and cant find any.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

The price of trucks is probably going to go higher. When the low production that gm is doing now(compared to what they were doing) catches up with the demand. You will probably be paying $5000 over MSRP. The camaro is a good example. The dealers are selling them for $5000 over MSRP becuase the demand is there. When I bought my truck I think I paid like $5000 under MSRP. Actually every truck I have bought has been way under MSRP. With the economy the way it is, it is hard to tell what will happen.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Get to bidding.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...ewItemQQptZUS_Cars_Trucks?hash=item45f1c373b1

Or maybe in the GMC flavor?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GMC-...ewItemQQptZUS_Cars_Trucks?hash=item414dfc0a03


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

mossman381;1025446 said:


> Can you only get the 6.2 in the crewcab? I tried building a reg cab short box on gm's website and the 6.2 was not an option.


I believe it is only an option in the 1500 series trucks this year. I tried the same thing.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Burkartsplow;1030024 said:


> I believe it is only an option in the 1500 series trucks this year. I tried the same thing.


From what I found it has to be a 1500 extended cab or crew cab also LT or LTZ only. You can get it in 2wd or 4wd.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

mkwl;1029362 said:


> I've called my local dealers (both at School and Home) to see if they could get me a price on a '10 with the 6.0L RC/LB 4x4 3500HD LT SRW... in Victory Red... so far... nada- they say they can't be found... WTF?


I found a 2010 gmc sierra 3500hd reg cab long bed gasser with plow prep, cruise, trailer package and few other extras fire engine red for 26.5K this past week. It is very tempting right now.


----------



## XLC93 (Oct 13, 2009)

Burkart what dealer are you looking at? Wonder if they have any deals on a 2500, thats what im in the market for


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow, 35k for the WT model.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

From the specs on the chevy site: http://www.chevrolet.com/pages/open/default/future/silveradohd.do (there is also a pdf)

2500hd:

RC/LB, EC/SB, and CC/SB have 5200lbs FGAWR. (6.0 gas)

EC/LB and CC/LB have 5600lbs FGAWR. (6,0 gas)

All 3500hd 6.0 gas trucks (srw and drw) gave 5600lbs FGAWR.

All Duramax trucks (2500-3500) have 6000lbs FGAWR.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Newdude;1037814 said:


> From the specs on the chevy site: http://www.chevrolet.com/pages/open/default/future/silveradohd.do (there is also a pdf)
> 
> 2500hd:
> 
> ...


Interesting...


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Newdude;1037814 said:


> All 3500hd 6.0 gas trucks (srw and drw) gave 5600lbs FGAWR.
> 
> All Duramax trucks (2500-3500) have 6000lbs FGAWR.


Interesting indeed...

Wonder what give the D-max trucks the extra capacity - 400lb plus the heavier engine. You'd think the two trucks wouldn't be all that different.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

We got our 2010's - happy with our choice. Just really wish GM would stop screwing with the paint codes. Got the wrong gray.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Dave the colour looks good. At first I didn't realize that was 2 different trucks.
Are you putting Blizzards on them?


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

I like the colour too - it just doesn't match with anything else! When they cancelled green, I wanted to go to this colour, but ended up with the other gray. Then we got the dually in the same gray, but these two are different. Worst part was the vinyl guy already had the black decals ready to go - so I was kind of stuck with them. They are very discreet - not necessarily a bad thing!

I've got an 810 for the one, I'l be looking for another over the summer.

Here's the gray on the '09 dually:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice lookig trucks Dave. I like the colour also but it's nice to have everything the same.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Beautiful trucks...

But i think JD Dave will be gettin another call from the past pretty soon  Jokes!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Dave, you running gas or diesel up there in Ontario?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

After seeing the dually it's hard to believe they call the other trucks gray.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

for you guys who want a stronger IFS this is what you need to buy.

http://www.norcaltruck.com/shop/index.php?cPath=2_377_386

I'm getting the 4th level for the chevy in my sig....the price isnt bad for what you get.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

GMC Driver;1045424 said:


> I like the colour too - it just doesn't match with anything else! When they cancelled green, I wanted to go to this colour, but ended up with the other gray. Then we got the dually in the same gray, but these two are different. Worst part was the vinyl guy already had the black decals ready to go - so I was kind of stuck with them. They are very discreet - not necessarily a bad thing!
> 
> I've got an 810 for the one, I'l be looking for another over the summer.
> 
> Here's the gray on the '09 dually:


That thing is awesome. I love that truck!!!!


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Banksy;1024632 said:


> Oh you're another annoying teenager on where who wants to have a GM truck. I got it now.


Or you could just be a teenager like me that has a GM Truck that knows the Axels on these trucks are surely strong enough for the brutal time we put them through in the winter months.


----------



## devins (Oct 31, 2009)

albhb3;1024588 said:


> dude you drive a dodge go back to your corner


hahahaha that's funny


----------



## balreadysaid (Jul 23, 2010)

what will the total gvwr be on the 3500 chassis cab for '11??? they are @ 12k right now i hope they boost them 1500lbs. in the diesel.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I think 14000


----------

